# Christopher Posch kämpft für hohe Einschaltquoten!



## Magogan (12. Juni 2011)

Hiho,

ihr kennt wahrscheinlich diese Sendung "Christopher Posch - Ich kämpfe für Ihr Recht", die jeden Sonntag auf RTL läuft. Anscheinend ist dort vieles gestellt, [url="http://fernsehkritik.tv/folge-70/Start/"]wie dieser Beitrag auf www.fernsehkritik.tv zeigt[/url]. Ich finde es zwar gut, wenn man gegen die sogenannte Hundemafia vorgeht, allerdings nicht, wenn man dafür unschuldige Hundezüchter als Täter darstellt, die in Wirklichkeit gar nichts getan haben, außer ganz normal Hunde zu züchten. Und was ich vor allem traurig finde, ist, dass die Menschen, die sowas gucken, es dann glauben - was aber leider nur verständlich ist, denn wer überprüft schon bei jeder Sendung, ob das Gezeigte auch der Wahrheit entspricht? Es gibt ja so viele Sendungen, wo nichts der Realität entspricht und Unschuldige bzw. ganz normale Familien durch den Dreck gezogen werden, indem man über sie einfach falsche Tatsachen behauptet und diese dann mit gestellten Szenen darstellt.

Wie denkt ihr dazu?

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## BlizzLord (12. Juni 2011)

Es ist RTL da ist 95% der Sendungen fake.


----------



## mastergamer (12. Juni 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Es ist RTL da ist 95% der Sendungen fake.


----------



## Konov (12. Juni 2011)

Naja, dass im Fernsehen generell vieles gestellt ist und nicht der Wahrheit bzw. der Wirklichkeit entspricht, ist ja erstmal Nichts neues. Das liegt eben auch in erster Linie daran, dass die Medien eine Industrie geworden sind.
Soll heißen, es muss und soll Geld verdient werden, was dann wiederum bedeutet, dass dafür gerne mal die menschliche Moral mit den Füßen getreten wird, Geschichten erfunden werden, Geschichten hochstilisiert werden, verändert werden, etc. pp.

Solange das die Folge hat, dass die Leute ggf. öfter einschalten, wird sich das auch nicht ändern. Eher noch verschlimmern.
Mit etwas Feingefühl bei der Auswahl des Fernsehprogramms kann man aber meiner Meinung nach ganz gut feststellen, was frei erfunden und was noch einen gewissen Realitätsgehalt hat.

Danach lege ich mein Programm z.B. auch fest. Bei den ganzen Nachmittagssendungen schalte ich von daher z.B. nie ein. Wenn ich fernsehen schaue, dann Abends spät, wenn ich nach Hause komme. 
Und sowas wie TV Total oder Shows wie Schlag den Raab, sind Sendungen, die sich selbst auch nicht zu Ernst nehmen, aber immer noch alles "real" und keine Gäste erfunden sind. Das schau ich mir dann auch gern an. Oder eben Sportübertragungen und Magazine, wo normalerweise ja auch nichts zu ungunsten der Realität verändert wird. Wobei man bei Letzterem auch darauf achten muss, nicht alles zu glauben, was einem erzählt wird.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juni 2011)

Naja, ich hab sowieso keinen Fernseher. Wenn mal Fußball kommt, guck ich das woanders an. Ansonsten interessiert mich echt nix. Auf das Nachmittagsprogramm kann ich gut verzichten, Filme sehe ich nicht mal im Kino oder auf DvD gern, daher schon gar nicht, wenn alle 20 Minuten Werbung kommt. Für mich gibt es echt keinen Grund, eine Glotze zu haben.


----------



## Tikume (13. Juni 2011)

Es gibt übrigens auch nicht wirklich einen Weihnachtsmann. Machen wir doch einen allgemeinen Aufklärungs-Thread draus


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Juni 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Es ist RTL da ist 95% der Sendungen fake.


und 95% der zuschauer wissen das auch^^


----------



## Edou (14. Juni 2011)

RTL IST FAKE?! Was stell ich mit meinem Leben jetzt an? Es hat keinen Sinn mehr. :<<<<<<<


Zu der Sendung: Ich hab sie mir mal Angesehn, aber so wie die Inszeniert war, konnte ich es mir schon denken, ohne überhaupt mich zu fragen: Ist es jetzt echt?!


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Juni 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> und 95% der zuschauer wissen das auch^^



Vermutlich nichtmal 10%...

Aber wer denkt, das dort im Fernsehen irgendwas ohne Manipulation zur Maximierung der Einschaltquoten abläuft... nunja...


----------



## quake3nostalgik (14. Juni 2011)

Ich schalte meinen TV in letzter Zeit auch immer seltener an. TV Total gucke ich gern, aber sonst ist ja selbst bei ProSieben die Hälfte inszeniert. Das aktuellste Bsp. wäre da ja wohl Germanys next Topmodel. Die Sendung arbeiten mit den selben Methoden wie RTL auch. Ich sehe mir dann leiber einen guten Film an und verzichte darauf, mich verarschen zu lassen.


----------



## LeWhopper (14. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> ihr kennt wahrscheinlich diese Sendung "Christopher Posch - Ich kämpfe für Ihr Recht", die jeden Sonntag auf RTL läuft. Anscheinend ist dort vieles gestellt, wie dieser Beitrag auf www.fernsehkritik.tv zeigt. Ich finde es zwar gut, wenn man gegen die sogenannte Hundemafia vorgeht, allerdings nicht, wenn man dafür unschuldige Hundezüchter als Täter darstellt, die in Wirklichkeit gar nichts getan haben, außer ganz normal Hunde zu züchten. Und was ich vor allem traurig finde, ist, dass die Menschen, die sowas gucken, es dann glauben - was aber leider nur verständlich ist, denn wer überprüft schon bei jeder Sendung, ob das Gezeigte auch der Wahrheit entspricht? Es gibt ja so viele Sendungen, wo nichts der Realität entspricht und Unschuldige bzw. ganz normale Familien durch den Dreck gezogen werden, indem man über sie einfach falsche Tatsachen behauptet und diese dann mit gestellten Szenen darstellt.
> 
> ...



Ich danke dir das du www.fernsehkritik.tv erwähnt hast. Ich kannte nämlich die Seite noch nicht. Und da ich eh kein Fernsehen mehr (seid 2010) gucke. Kommt mir die Serie gerade recht


----------



## Noxiel (14. Juni 2011)

RTL und Konsorten nennen das übrigens mittlerweile "Scripted Reality", denn selbst die Programmchefs glauben nicht mehr daran, das diesen Scheiß jemand für voll nimmt.


----------



## Konov (14. Juni 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> RTL und Konsorten nennen das übrigens mittlerweile "Scripted Reality", denn selbst die Programmchefs glauben nicht mehr daran, das diesen Scheiß jemand für voll nimmt.



Muss man ja auch nicht. Vielleicht ist aber auch gerade das der Zweck, dass man sich etwas anschaut, von dem man im Grunde genommen weiß, dass es Quatsch ist, aber es reicht, um unsere voyeuristischen und sensationsgeilen Gemüter für die Zeit der Ausstrahlung zu befriedigen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (14. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab sowieso keinen Fernseher. Wenn mal Fußball kommt, guck ich das woanders an. Ansonsten interessiert mich echt nix. Auf das Nachmittagsprogramm kann ich gut verzichten, Filme sehe ich nicht mal im Kino oder auf DvD gern, daher schon gar nicht, wenn alle 20 Minuten Werbung kommt. Für mich gibt es echt keinen Grund, eine Glotze zu haben.


----------



## sympathisant (14. Juni 2011)

warum schreiben menschen, die keinen fernseher haben, die die sendung nicht kennen, in solche threads, dass sie keinen fernseher haben und die sendung nicht kennen? ist das irgendwie relevant?


----------



## HitotsuSatori (14. Juni 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> warum schreiben menschen, die keinen fernseher haben, die die sendung nicht kennen, in solche threads, dass sie keinen fernseher haben und die sendung nicht kennen? ist das irgendwie relevant?



Um denen, die einen Fernseher haben und die Sendung eventuell kennen, gegenüber gehobener zu wirken, weil sie sich ja keinen Scheiß im Fernsehen anschauen (aber dafür umso mehr im Internet).


----------



## Cantharion (21. Juni 2011)

Ich bin froh dass RTL soviel fälscht - schau mal um 13 Uhr RTL/Sat1 - Wären das "echte Menschen" würde ich auswandern. Oo

Ernsthaft: Die Frau sollte RTL anzeigen.


----------



## Potpotom (21. Juni 2011)

Ich bin überrascht... und ich mag Kekse!

Ach Mensch, wir wollen so eine Scheisse doch sehen! Irgendeine langweilige Hundezucht ist doch vollkommen uninteressant... wuhuuu, die hat dem Hund gerade Futter in den Napf getan, ich kippe gleich aus den Latschen vor Spannung!

PS: Nein, Sendung nie gesehen... WIR als Gesellschaft gesehen.


----------



## Elda (21. Juni 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> warum schreiben menschen, die keinen fernseher haben, die die sendung nicht kennen, in solche threads, dass sie keinen fernseher haben und die sendung nicht kennen? ist das irgendwie relevant?



Weil sie voll cool sind wenn sie keinen Fernseher haben und fernsehen ja voll mainstream ist!!!11


----------



## Caps-lock (21. Juni 2011)

> . Oder eben Sportübertragungen und Magazine, wo normalerweise ja auch nichts zu ungunsten der Realität verändert wird


*HUST*

Abgesehen von verschobenen Spielen, schauspielerisch wertvollen Darstellungen bei Fouls, Doping, sehr einseitiger Berichterstattung, Berichte über das Leben von Stars, die von vorne bis hinten gestellt sind.
Ich schaue sehr gerne Krimiserien wie Law & Order  Die schreiben wenigstens direkt im Vorspann: Obwohl von realen Begebenheiten inspiriert, sind Personen und Handlung frei erfunden.
Da sind die Schauspieler und die ganze Machart einfach ansprechender .

Und scripted Reality ist ja nu nix neues, das gabs schon seit Wrestlemania 1 HRHRHR.


----------



## skyline930 (21. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> ihr kennt wahrscheinlich diese Sendung "Christopher Posch - Ich kämpfe für Ihr Recht", die jeden Sonntag auf *RTL* läuft. Anscheinend ist dort vieles *gestellt*, wie dieser Beitrag auf www.fernsehkritik.tv zeigt.





Magogan schrieb:


> auf *RTL* läuft. Anscheinend ist dort vieles *gestellt*,





Magogan schrieb:


> *RTL *





Magogan schrieb:


> *gestellt*



Ich hab nach dem ersten Satz aufgehört zu lesen. @TE: Du bist auch von hinter dem Mond gleich links oder?


----------



## Magogan (21. Juni 2011)

Hmm, mir ist schon klar, dass auf RTL ziemlich viel nach Drehbuch gearbeitet wird. Aber dass dies sogar bei Sendungen passiert, bei denen man sagt, dass es echte Fälle sind, daran denken sehr wenige. Zumal man ja nicht gleich annehmen muss, dass das alles nicht stimmt, was RTL erzählt, rein theoretisch könnte es so abgelaufen sein und die Fälle könnten der Wahrheit entsprechen (wenn sogar RICHTER mitspielen!) ... Aber scheinbar ist wirklich GAR NICHTS mehr echt, was auf RTL läuft. 

Ob die RTL-Nachrichten wenigstens stimmen? Oder kommt dort auch bald "AUFSTAND IM GRIECHISCHEN PARLAMENT - PAPA DREH-UM BEDROHT ABGEORDNETE MIT EINER WAFFE, DAMIT DIESE IHN UNTERSTÜTZEN!"? Würde mich inzwischen auch nicht wundern, wenn RTL sowas erfinden würde ...


----------



## Kuya (26. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, mir ist schon klar, dass auf RTL ziemlich viel nach Drehbuch gearbeitet wird. Aber dass dies sogar bei Sendungen passiert, bei denen man sagt, dass es echte Fälle sind, daran denken sehr wenige. Zumal man ja nicht gleich annehmen muss, dass das alles nicht stimmt, was RTL erzählt, rein theoretisch könnte es so abgelaufen sein und die Fälle könnten der Wahrheit entsprechen (wenn sogar RICHTER mitspielen!) ... Aber scheinbar ist wirklich GAR NICHTS mehr echt, was auf RTL läuft.
> 
> Ob die RTL-Nachrichten wenigstens stimmen? Oder kommt dort auch bald "AUFSTAND IM GRIECHISCHEN PARLAMENT - PAPA DREH-UM BEDROHT ABGEORDNETE MIT EINER WAFFE, DAMIT DIESE IHN UNTERSTÜTZEN!"? Würde mich inzwischen auch nicht wundern, wenn RTL sowas erfinden würde ...



...bei der Stelle mit dem Richter musste ich gerade an folgendes denken:
(Vor einiger Zeit im Videotext gesehen, und eben schnell rausgegoogelt).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...
nunja jedenfalls hab ich recht häufig mit dem Fernsehen zu tun, "und" empfehle
euch das ihr die Inhalt definitiv nicht glauben solltet.


----------



## Konov (26. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> PAPA DREH-UM



Ich musste einen Moment überlegen, wen du damit meinst.  köstlich!


----------



## Shaila (27. Juni 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> und 95% der zuschauer wissen das auch^^



Das wäre schön, leider ist aber das exakte Gegenteil die traurige Realität. Und wenn man dann meint: "Die Sendung ist gefaked, aber das weisst du?" bekommt man ein: "Quatsch, das ist doch nicht gefaked!" als Antwort. Naja, ich sag es ja immer wieder: Medienverblödung nimmt eindeutig zu und sowas kann gefährlich werden.


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Juni 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das wäre schön, leider ist aber das exakte Gegenteil die traurige Realität. Und wenn man dann meint: "Die Sendung ist gefaked, aber das weisst du?" bekommt man ein: "Quatsch, das ist doch nicht gefaked!" als Antwort. Naja, ich sag es ja immer wieder: Medienverblödung nimmt eindeutig zu und sowas kann gefährlich werden.



Mittlerweile ist es gesünder 10 Minuten den Kopf in die Mikrowelle zu stecken als RTL zu schauen.


----------

